# My new nuc swarmed



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Was the nuc packed when you bought it? Kind of having this discussion in another thread on a full 5 frame nuc packed or a 4 frame nuc with a frame of foundation for them to expand on... I'm betting maybe the 4 framer would've worked out better for you... good luck getting them out of the tree, now you got two hives!


----------



## patchann (Dec 30, 2014)

It was a 4 frame with a frame for them to expand on, so I'm kinda confused on the whole running out of space thing. I'm hoping I can get a hold of someone in my club to help me with the swarm.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Were you feeding them and they could've been jam packed after two weeks. Were they still in a nuc?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Yip they can expand very fast, I used to let them sit for a day or two before I messed with them much, so from now on they will immediately get a second box as soon as they get placed.


----------



## patchann (Dec 30, 2014)

I put them in new hive. Checked over this weekend and was kinda disappointed that they hadn't been building comb on any of the outer frames yet, so there was lotsa room. I was feeding them, but they slowed a little taking the sugar water.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

They may have been too far into swarm mode by the time you moved them into the new hive. I am learning that I need to read the broodnest better when placing them, In my case I was warned they were strong, had I would of bothered checking and seen just how far along they were, I would have immediately taken the queen and spilt the nuc in 2 and given them both drawn comb from my other hive as resources to help them. In your case there is only so much you can do if it's your only nuc and you have no other resources to share.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I wonder if they swarmed or absconded. How many bees were left in the original hive and did it have a capped Queen cell when you checked it?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Honestly, I would've put a new frame right in the middle of the broodnest when moving them. Force them to draw.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

During swarm season undrawn comb does not equal more room. When all of the comb is full they are out of space. You have to manipulate them to get them started drawing comb.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sometimes they refuse to draw outer frames. That and feeding they may have been out of room. Hard to guage without pics though.


----------

